# Bummed Out by Single Season Shows



## psychotick (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

Just an oddball thing. Does anyone else get bummed out by single season shows? It seems to me that it's happening more often to shows I like. Shows that had potential. It was a pain for me when Wonderfalls died at the end of the first season.

In the last month I've watched Constantine - which was starting to get good before it got capped. The Whispers which was really damned awesome with all the creepy kids - before it got capped. Before that it was Salem, King and Maxwell (damned funny) and Almost Human (which could have gone on a long way). And maybe I'm a little bummed by the unexpected third season end of Defiance as well.

Meanwhile other shows seem to get the green light for second seasons. The one that annoyed me was Wayward Pines - which was only ever supposed to be a single season show! I mean it wasn't bad, but really the story seemed concluded.

Am I out of step with the viewing public?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 10, 2016)

I was super bummed when they didn't renew CONSTANTINE or FOREVER. Utterly stupid moves on both networks' part because both have pretty large built-in audiences as evident from the Facebook pages, on Twitter etc but they chose to go with the outdated live viewership numbers instead of looking at the "long tail" of DVR viewing, online viewing etc.

And Fox shot themselves in the foot when they rearranged the order of the episodes for ALMOST HUMAN which I too felt could have gone a very long way.

My POV is that for network television, except for the CW, the traditional big boys (ABC, NBC, Fox etc) really don't know what to do about comic book/Sci-fi/Fantasy series and are working with an outdated process of determining what shows are popular and what aren't. And so we land up - irritatingly - with single seasons of shows that would've exploded in popularity had they been allowed to find their feet and hit their stride in the second season.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

Lack of imagination from short sighted jerks. As Seth Macfarlane once said, "Who's running things at Fox, monkeys?"


----------



## thomas sweetman (Jan 10, 2016)

Its really hard to find a decent series at the moment. At the same time what's more irritating. Is when someone has an amazing character or story. And does a bad job of it.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

Yep, sadly too true. Have you tried these ones: Gotham, Daredevil and Jessica Jones. If you like a bit of darkness with your viewing these will fit the bill. Oh, I assume you've seen the magnificent Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## thomas sweetman (Jan 10, 2016)

Just started dare devil. Its not bad. Are u talking battle star series? If so no. All the films yes.i like Vikings ha


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, I forgot Vikings; great show. Re BSG, I'm talking about the remake that came out around 2003, *NOT *the original. Try the first episode, that is the 100 minute mini movie. If you like that you will love the rest. I envy you. You get to see this brilliant show for the first time. See I told you. Stick around and you'll pick up all sorts of gold nuggets. I suspect that most of us may be a tad older than you so ...


----------



## thomas sweetman (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm 27. I'm a lover of old music and old films I am a reader
An writer (my writing is purely a hobby. With no expectations). I do enjoy star wars. I think its brilliant . But as with most great stories and ideas. I think it could be better


----------



## REBerg (Jan 10, 2016)

Add _Agent X_ to the list. I was three episodes in when I was informed that the 10 episodes I had on my DVR had become the entire series.

I thought it was a good show. It might have become a great one had it been allowed to live.

Patience is not a common virtue among television program number crunchers. I wonder whether networks might profit more if they gave each new series a minimum of two seasons to find its audience.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

Seinfeld would not have survived the first season if it was brought out today. The weakest of the series it was only renewed because the studio head thought it had potential. And, of course, it did. It's up there with the great comedies: I love lucy, the honeymooners and Space Rangers.  Imagine having no Seinfeld? It's awfully disheartening at times.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

I'm glad it's not just me. To be fair I didn't really like Forever that much, but it was ok. And I never liked Seinfeld. But look at the numbers who rave about it! So it's obviously one the networks got right by keeping. And Supernatural's in its tenth season which is awesome. Yet to see Dare devil and Vikings.

Maybe what keeps the shows going is strong fan support early on? And maybe that's the lesson here. If we like something we've got to say it.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Nick B (Jan 10, 2016)

The legendary Firefly. What an awesome show. 1season. 
Almost Human was also good.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 10, 2016)

Quellist said:


> The legendary Firefly. What an awesome show. 1season.
> Almost Human was also good.


Two tragedies.

I mourn daily for _Firefly_. I have named my home network in its honor.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 10, 2016)

psychotick said:


> Maybe what keeps the shows going is strong fan support early on? And maybe that's the lesson here. If we like something we've got to say it.



The problem is that there's a small but very vocal minority of fanboys who tend to complain a lot and poke holes in new series and adaptations, especially when it comes to comic books being made into TV series (witness CONSTANTINE). And when the network decides to cancel the series, then panic sets in and other fans try to shore it up but it's too late.

It would seem that hardcore fanboys would rather nothing be made unless it can absolutely conform to their idea of how it should be. EEJITS!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, BS, throw them all into the firey pit of Mount Doom.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 10, 2016)

I was sad about forever. That was great fun. I'm glad to see the always fun unforgettable was picked up for a fourth series by a rival network (I think it was a rival) 

So many good series killed off, alphas was just getting interesting... The awfulness (but compulsive watching, how much worse can it get?!) that is teen Wolf is still going strong. I still haven't seen when lucifer is being shown or if it got cancelled after the pilot. That looked fantastic, oh so many sad things. Although I didn't like constantine, it may have needed a second series - such a complicated comic to make...


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

According to imdb Lucifer will be back on 26.1.16. Unless it's not.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 11, 2016)

Same Lucifer? Jan. 25 on Fox.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 11, 2016)

I thought LUCIFER is a new series coming out this month? I for one am looking forward to it


----------



## REBerg (Jan 11, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I thought LUCIFER is a new series coming out this month? I for one am looking forward to it


Must have been released earlier in other planetary realms. Scheduled last Monday of this month in my neighborhood.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 11, 2016)

The pilot came out a few months ago. Who knows when it will turn up? It's not bad but could so easily turn silly. We'll see.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 11, 2016)

It's Fox? No wonder no one knows when it's coming out ha! 

I enjoyed seeing Tom Ellison doing something different from his usual. And the concept intrigued me, but then I am a huge fan of Lucifer stories (Glen Duncan's I, Lucifer anyone?) 

I'm hoping Killjoys gets it series 2, as that was great fun. Oh so hard to remember the one series wonders... I often forget they only had one series. It happens a lot in the UK. People plan a one series so it remains a 1 series, even though it could have done well with another...


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 11, 2016)

Kylara said:


> I'm hoping Killjoys gets it series 2, as that was great fun.



It's definitely getting a second season. Check out the KILLJOYS thread


----------



## Kylara (Jan 11, 2016)

Until it's in production I remain dubious  syfy are tricksy and often budget badly it seems. 

In the UK we have loads of one off drama series so it's not so bad as we are used to it, add to this the fact that most US dramas are twice to four times as long episode wise we generally feel happier with just one. Still annoyed, but being British we grin and bear it lol


----------



## Droflet (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Pity that there aren't more Luther episodes. Sigh.


----------

